# PC friert ein!



## heroihnen (3. Dezember 2008)

Nabend,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein großes Problem mit meinem PC.

Nach ca. 30-60 Minuten friert der PC einfach ein. Videos/ Musik und andere Programme stürzen ab, für wenige Sekunden kann ich noch die Maus bewegen, bis auch die nicht mehr will.

Strg-Alt-Entf t nicht.

Beim Neustart bootet der PC nur bis zu den IDE´s, jedoch werden weder Festplatten noch Laufwerke erkannt - PC bleibt bei "detecting" der IDE´s stehen.

Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, weil sich das Problem mal verdammt schlecht  suchen lässt

Beste Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüss Dich

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt Dein Problem gefunden habe. Nun, im ersten Gedankengang deutet es auf ein Hitzeproblem hin.
Würde jetzt mal das Gehäuse öffnen, den Lüfter der CPU reinigen samt Kühlblock. Vlt hats dort Staubnester.
Die Graka kannste auch gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich habe schon länger das gleiche Problem!
5 Jahre lief der PC einwandfrei und jz hat er auch diesen Tick.
Eine Reinigung hat bei mir nichts gebracht, allerdings scheint die Hitze von der Grafikkarte auszugehen. Diese hat einen passiven Kühler und scheint im Alter gerne heiß zu werden. Die Festplatte die genau darüber liegt wird dabei auch heiß.

Vielleicht hast du es ja das gleiche Problem...


----------



## heroihnen (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

das kann sein. Beim letzten Mal, als ich dieses Problem hatte, war es eben die Grafikkarte, die ich austauschen musste....


----------



## PC Heini (4. Dezember 2008)

Nun könnte man noch überlegen, ob ein weiterer Gehäuselüfter, der Kaltluft ins Gehäuse bläst, einbauen will. Könnte unter Umständen auch zur Problemlösung beitragen. Oder dann die Komponenten anderst anordnen, wenn möglich.


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe bei mir im Gehäuse mal gut aufgeräumt und mit Kabelbindern ordentlich Platz geschaffen, aber das hat auch nichts geholfen.

Das hatte ich mir aber auch schon fast gedacht.
Denn warum sollte nach  5 Jahren einwandfreiem Betrieb aufeinmal etwas wenig belüftet sein?
Hab eigentlich die ganze Palette schon durch (Festplatten tausch, Lüfterreinigung etc.)
und bei mir half alles nichts. 
Lief denn dein System vorher stabil und die Störung trat dann wie von Geisterhand auf, oder hast du Teile ausgetauscht o.ä.?

Bei mir ist es so wie bei dir, der hängt sich nur auf wenn die Graka gefordert wird. Ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen mal tauschen und dann ggf. eine Erfolgsmeldung posten.


----------



## heroihnen (6. Dezember 2008)

ne, ich hatte nichts am pc geändert. die win-Partition war verdammt voll, auf aufräumen hatte ich keine lust/ pc hat ohnehin ärgergemacht und daher hab ich ihn mal neuinstalliert. 

anfangs wollte er jedoch meinen secundary master nicht - hat diese zeile nicht mal beim booten angezeigt oder ist beim booten bei detecting der ide´s stehen geblieben. die besagte festplatte hab ich dann mal n tag abgezogen und siehe da - der pc lief wieder fehlerfrei. nun habe ich gerade die festplatte am sec. master angeschlossen und es läuft... noch. naja, scheint so, als wär mein mainboard nich mehr bei bester laune


----------

